

ASK HN: What about Facebook fund? - csomar

I have read today about FaceBook Fund (http://www.facebook.com/fbFund), but I didn't understand if it helps build applications from idea or just help existing ones grow.<p>I have an application idea, it doesn't need a lot of investing but it's great and can grow to millions, does any one know about this program and if does it helps.<p>Also are there other program that helps build facebook apps from idea, or would I better begin to hack into it?
======
davemc500hats
The 2009 fbFund REV incubator program currently has ~25 startups, and the
average funding amount is $25K (note: a few of our startups are non-profits,
they do not receive funding).

In general, almost all of our startups have already built out a prototype
prior to applying for funding. While we wouldn't rule out funding someone
completely at the "napkin concept" stage, it's probably unlikely compared to
the # of opportunities that already have some level of development.

likely it would be best if you build out some amount of relevant prototype to
test your proposed customer problem/solution hypothesis.

that said, we are not planning to begin a new round of fbFund until next year
sometime, so you might want to consider other alternatives as well.

for more info on fbFund, you can read details on TechCrunch here:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/28/facebook-names-first-
cl...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/28/facebook-names-first-class-of-
fbfund-rev-its-new-incubator/)

regards,

\- dave mcclure fbFund REV incubator program investment manager

~~~
csomar
I would be more interested in the fbFund than others.. but if it's available
for the next year also, then i would start and make some progress in my
application and then turn a simple version public and show it.

if the idea is great and the application seems to be promising, do you think
it will be accepted?

